# Anyone in Hocking, Ross or Jackson Counties finding yellows yet?



## Hocking Hills Mike (Apr 7, 2019)

We have found horsetails, blacks and mostly grays. So far we have 76 in the book for the season. Seems to be small but a lot of them this year. Anyone finding yellows around here yet? Thank you and wish you all well and happy hunting.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hocking Hills Mike - most people say that the greys grow up and turn into the large yellows.
See Hugh's post from 11:55 today in the 2020 - Ohio - Spring thread.


----------



## Hocking Hills Mike (Apr 7, 2019)

sb said:


> Hocking Hills Mike - most people say that the greays grow up and turn into the large yellows.
> See Hugh's post from 11:55 today in the 2020 - Ohio - Spring thread.


Thank you very much.


----------

